# SRAM Red 2012 Rear Derailleur Popped Rivets



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Last Saturday I was 110km into a 125km sportive when my rear derailleur exploded . I was in the 34t front and about the middle of the rear block. I started a small descent and changed down the block when I heard a noise that sounded like the gear hadn't engauged properly so I changed back to the original gear when I heard a crunch, ping & something fall off my bike . I immediately stopped, got off the bike, looked down and saw that my rear derailleur was wrapped around my block. The cage was/is in bits, part of it on the road and one of the 4 rivets that holds the derailleur together was gone. I should also mention that my *BMC teammachine SLR01* is 5 months old and is very well cared for.

Anyway, I took it back to my LBS where I purchased it and was told that this can occur if the bike gets a knock or is left down on the drive side, none of which has ever occurred. My LBS has taken photos of it and is sending them to the distributor in Ireland and fingers crossed it'll be replaced under warranty.

My questions are whether or not this is common with SRAM Red? Has this ever happened to anyone? How come the rivet popped and not he derailleur hanger? Is SRAM Red so finely tuned that rough Irish roads are not the place to be using it? Has anyone any experience with this issue or am I the first?

All responses are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

How do you know the broken pivot was the CAUSE and not the RESULT?

I've seen the derailleur pulley bolts loosen, one of the bolts falls out, then it all goes to hell back there, so that's a possibility, as of course your explanation is but I've never seen that happen.

Is the frame damaged? Does the BMC have a replaceable derailleur hanger?

U.S. Warranties usually cover components for one year after purchase; Irish warranties may differ for various reasons.


----------



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know, but I'm trying to gather as much information as possible on the issue.

No damage to the frame or wheel, just the derailleur. Yes there is a replaceable hanger on this particular frame.

According the SRAM, there is a two year warranty and with BMC I have the extended warranty.


----------



## Razz72 (Oct 14, 2010)

I had the same thing happen with the new red rear derailleur, a pivot pin fell out for no reason, SRAM sent a new unit right away with no explanation, It seems like they must have had a bad batch.


----------



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

Razz72 said:


> I had the same thing happen with the new red rear derailleur, a pivot pin fell out for no reason, SRAM sent a new unit right away with no explanation, It seems like they must have had a bad batch.


 My LBS has ordered me a new rear derailleur and sent the broken one back to SRAM. I should be back on the road tomorrow.


----------



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

I got my bike back today, after waiting 3 weeks, with the new rear dérailleur . When I got it home, I noticed a small crack in the frame behind the rear dérailleur hanger . I'm deflated, absolutely deflated. My LBS replaced the dérailleur under warranty and I now have to take the bike back for a replacement/refund [the bike is 4 months old].


----------



## Razz72 (Oct 14, 2010)

Now that sucks!!


----------



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

SRAM did a recall SRAM Recalls Derailleurs for Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard | CPSC.gov

Not my fault after all


----------



## Razz72 (Oct 14, 2010)

thomasrcleary said:


> SRAM did a recall SRAM Recalls Derailleurs for Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard | CPSC.gov
> 
> Not my fault after all


Thanks for the info, I'm going to send the replacement derailleur back to SRAM even though it hasn't failed yet.


----------

